# Polyoma



## mees (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey,

Mees, my budgie, has Polyoma (PVD). 
He can't fly and his feathers are'nt very nice.
It dus'nt hurt him at all, he is just a normal budgie, he only can't fly. 

But my question is:

Can this be dangerous for my cockatiel, Kuiffy? 

I readed some pages about Polyoma and there they say that it is'nt dangerous at all, but I'm not 100% sure of this...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Loes...sorry to hear about Mees. From what I know it is contagious. It's more likely that it's transmitted by the parent to the chick but adult birds can also get it just from contact... I'll try and post more info on here for you.

EDIT:
I haven't read about it in a while but I typed in polyoma in yahoo and it came up with alot of links. This might intrest you.
Many birds are subclinically infected and shed the virus in respiratory secretions, crop secretions, feather dust and droppings during times of stress such as during the breeding season. 

The Polyma virus is thought to spread both from bird to bird and from bird to egg. Parents may transmit the virus to their offspring when feeding by regurgitation of exfoliated crop epithelial cells. The virus can replicate in feather follicles and thus be shed in feather dust (like PBFD). The virus may also be shed in the urine. Susceptible hosts may be infected by inhalation or oral ingestion. Although young birds are most susceptible, adult birds may also develop disease. The exact incubation period is unknown but may be anywhere from 1 to 2 weeks. Affected budgie fledglings show peak mortality rates between 15 - 19 days of life, while larger parrots may show signs between 20 - 56 days of age.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your poor budgie it can be spread bird to bird or from parent to baby
Here is an article that explains more on it
http://www.petcaretips.net/avian-polyoma-virus.html

From what I have read its best to keep infected birds away from your other birds so it doesn't spread. You should also make sure you wash your hands after contact with the infected bird.


----------



## mees (Nov 8, 2007)

laurago said:


> From what I have read its best to keep infected birds away from your other birds so it doesn't spread. You should also make sure you wash your hands after contact with the infected bird.


But that means that Mees can't play with Kuiffy anymore, he will be soooo lonely. 

On Google I Found this:
"Apv infekteert makkelijk volwassen papegaaien. Bij de meeste, waarschijnlijk 99.9% verloopt compleet asymptomatisch. Deze vogels worden geinfecteerd; verspreiden virus voor een tijd en worden of vertonen nooit ziekte."

Here they say that Adult parrots can be infected by contact with polyoma-birds, but it wo'nt hurt them and they wo'nt be ill of it.

In your link i readed this:
"If infect later then 5 months, they wil not show any signs, but may become carriers."

Kuiffy is older then five months.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

mees said:


> But that means that Mees can't play with Kuiffy anymore, he will be soooo lonely.
> 
> On Google I Found this:
> "Apv infekteert makkelijk volwassen papegaaien. Bij de meeste, waarschijnlijk 99.9% verloopt compleet asymptomatisch. Deze vogels worden geinfecteerd; verspreiden virus voor een tijd en worden of vertonen nooit ziekte."
> ...


Sorry I couldn't read what you wrote, thats just what I read I really don't know enough about it to give you an accurate answer maybe someone on here with more experience dealing with Polyoma has some better answers.


----------



## mees (Nov 8, 2007)

laurago said:


> Sorry I couldn't read what you wrote


Whaah omg is my english really so bad that you can't read it..?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

mees said:


> Whaah omg is my english really so bad that you can't read it..?


no its not that bad...lol but you didn't type it in english 

On Google I Found this:
"Apv infekteert makkelijk volwassen papegaaien. Bij de meeste, waarschijnlijk 99.9% verloopt compleet asymptomatisch. Deze vogels worden geinfecteerd; verspreiden virus voor een tijd en worden of vertonen nooit ziekte."


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I thought that it was especially dangerous to young birds, and extremely contagious to them but once they're over about 6 months old they're not affected by it if they're exposed. Personally i would phone an avian vet if there's one in your area and ask a professional.


----------



## mees (Nov 8, 2007)

laurago said:


> no its not that bad...lol but you didn't type it in english


Oops..


----------



## mees (Nov 8, 2007)

Bea said:


> I thought that it was especially dangerous to young birds, and extremely contagious to them but once they're over about 6 months old they're not affected by it if they're exposed. Personally i would phone an avian vet if there's one in your area and ask a professional.


I think you're right.. I'll phone him tomorrow, when my mother is back home. 

I hope he knows what to do..


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That would be best. If I had to guess I'd say they have both been exposed already. I'm just wondering what effects it would have if any.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I'm just wondering what effects it would have if any.


Thats what I was wondering as well, there is so much information on it and maybe different opinions I think its best to ask the vet he/she would know


----------

